# NZXT H2 Temperaturen zu hoch ?!



## PsychoGazebo (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute, Habe mein PC in ein NZXT H2 umgezogen. Soweit so gut, Kabel schön verlegt, 2 große 120mm Lüfter die Saugen, dann der 120mm der von Hinten Saugt und noch einen der von Unten Saugt. 

Nun zu den Temps:
IDLE:
CPU: 39°
GPU: 43°

Last:
CPU: 53°
GPU: 81°

Da haut doch irgendetwas nicht richtig hin oder? 

Bin um jeden Rat dankbar.

Vor dem umbau waren alle Werte TOP. da hat die Grafikkarte immer um die 65° unter Last gehabt. 

Mein System:
Phenom II T1090 6 x 3,81 GHz mit Alpenfön Broken
Nvidia 560ti
600Watt Netzteil der Rest ist ja unwichtig für mein Problem. Hilfe


----------



## Groß (30. Juli 2011)

Hey ich habe seit kurzen das gleiche Gehäuse und kann es dir nachempfinden. Allerdings versteh ich bei dir das Lüfterkonzept nicht so ganz. All deine Lüfter saugen. Gut, aber in welche richtung? Der von unten und die von vorne müssen Luft einführen und der von hinten rausführen, logisch. Am besten wäre es wenn du mal ein paar Fotos anhängst. 

Ich bin bei mir an überlegen vielleicht http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/1361-pcgh-bastelanleitung-vga-lufttunnel-fuer-die-grafikkarte.html 
das einzufügen. Und wie rum hast du das Netzteil liegen, es könnte dir deinen Luftstrom vernichten. Ich habe es mit dem Lüfter nach unten gebaut, in der Anleitung ist es andersrum beschreiben. 

Bei mir ist es mit den Temps noch schlimmer:

Idle CPU: 46°C
Idle GPU: 45°C

Mit Gehäuselüftereinstellung 1 (40%).


----------



## Jackey555 (30. Juli 2011)

Das Gehäuse ist für einen leisen Betrieb ausgelegt und erzeugt deutlich höhere Temperaturen als andere. Wenn du vorher ein Sieb als Gehäuse hattest, indem ein Orkan von Airflow vorhanden war kann das schon nachvollziehbar sein. Ich hab ein P182. Wenn ich die Gehäusewand aufmache hat meine CPU im Idle auch 10 Grad weniger.


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Juli 2011)

Zu hoch sind die Temperaturen nicht, die passen.
Wenn du es kühler willst, solltest du vielleicht mal deinen Airflow optimieren.



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Gehäusewand aufmache hat meine CPU im Idle auch 10 Grad weniger.


 
Dann läuft bei dir was falsch. Wenn du einen guten Airflow hast, dann macht das für gewöhnlich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Jackey555 (30. Juli 2011)

@ ghostadmin: Nein, für meine Zwecke mache ich alles richtig. Ich hab nur ein Gehäuse, welches konsequent auf leisen Betrieb ausgelegt ist. Die Gehäusewand hat keine Löcher oder ähliches. Meine Lüfter fahren im idle um 400 rpm. Wenn ich die auf 800rpm hochfahre, was wohl für die meisten Leute immer noch lautlos wäre, habe ich im Idle kaum Unterschiede zwischen geöffneter und geschlossener Wand, da dann Airflow vorhanden ist. 

Wir sprechen bei einem i7 920 @3,8 GHz von Temperaturen von 33 Grad geöffnete Wand @ 400 rpm und 43 Grad geschlossene Wand @ 400 rpm. 43 Grad sind für mich vertretbar und die CPu kann das im idle ab. Es kommt immer darauf an was man möchte.


----------



## Scooteria (30. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich das hier so lese hab ich wohl alles richtig gemacht!
CPU idle: 30-32°C
GPU idle: 35-40°C

CPU last: max. 45°C (nach 1.Std. Prime95)
GPU last: max. 68°C (nach ca.1.Std. Crysis.Warhead)

mit ROC Connect als gelesen!
Auch wenn ich eine Andere Behausung habe sind meine Werte wohl absolut i.O.!

Edit: Man beachte das ich Ich sowohl CPU als auch meine Graka übertaktet habe! siehe unten!


----------



## Jackey555 (30. Juli 2011)

Äh, dir ist schon bewusst das deine Temps der CPU Firlefanz sind und du ca 15 Grad als Offset draufschlagen musst?


----------



## Scooteria (30. Juli 2011)

Ich denke nicht denn ich habe zusätzlich noch Temp.Sensoren verbaut die mir fast die gleichen Werte auswerfen wie PcProbe und GPU-Z! (plus minus 3°C)!


----------



## Jackey555 (30. Juli 2011)

Ja mein temp Sensor vom T-Balancer zeigt mir auch grad 28 Grad an. Danach kannst du nicht gehen! Les dir das mal durch (KLICK) oder alternativ einen der Tausend anderen threads die das Thema behandeln.


----------



## Scooteria (30. Juli 2011)

Das hab ich auch schon mal gelesen!
Aber redet Ihr hier über die Kerntemperatur oder über die die man mit normaler Software ausliest?
Sollte es hier um die Kerntemp der einzelnen Komponenten gehn ziehe ich meinen Post gerne zurück!


----------



## Jackey555 (30. Juli 2011)

Ich war definitiv bei der temp die man mit normaler Software ausliest auch Kerntemperatur genannt die sich zum Beispiel mit Programm Coretemp (=Kerntemperatur) auslesen lässt. Was sagt den Core temp bei dir? Wieviel Grad bekommst du denn jetzt unter Prime? Also + 15 Grad und du hast deine Temps.


----------



## blackout24 (30. Juli 2011)

Natürlich nicht von 2x 120 mm vorne Luft rein blasen lassen und mit dem am Boden wieder rausbefördern.
Generell sollte unten im Gehäuse nur reingeblasen werden und oben wo sich die erwärmte Luft sammelt raus gepustet. Dafür
hat da Ding ja oben noch eine Öffnung für ein 140mm der die warme Luft oben senkrecht zum Boden rausblässt  und ein 120mm der
Oben nach hinten blässt.


----------



## Jackey555 (30. Juli 2011)

Ich denke das wird der TE schon bedacht haben.


----------



## PsychoGazebo (30. Juli 2011)

Hey Hooo  Habe nochmal etwas umgeändert.....
der Lüfter hinten muss falsch montiert gewesen sein. der hast luft gezogen statt herausgepustet. lüfter fix umgedreht und so sieht es jetzt aus. 

Jetzt habe ich:
Idle:
GPU: 35° 

Last:
GPU: 75°

bei nidrieger Lüftersteuerung
----------------------

Bei voller Lüftersteuerung 
Idle:
GPU 33°

Last: 68°


ist doch jetzt in ordnung oder? Für ein Silentgehäuse?

oder habt ihr noch verbesserungsvorschläge?
Was haltet ihr von einem 140mm Lüfter Oben? 
Danke schonmal


----------



## Sickpuppy (30. Juli 2011)

Dann kann ich seid gestern auch mitreden. Habe meine HW in das H2 verfrachtet. 
Lüfter:
Vorne 2x 120 (ziehen Luft ins Case)
Unten 1x 120 (zieht Luft ins Case)
Hinten 1x 120 (raus)
oben 1x 140 (raus)

Die Temps sind alle samt sehr gut. Ich hatte vorher das Phantom und habe keine grossen Veränderungen.
Im Idle laufen die Lüfter auf minimum (600 RPM) im Case ists dann ca 24-25° kühl
Bei Last kamen bei 1000rpm die gleichen Temps wie im Phantom zu stande.

Also ich kann nicht klagen. 
hmmm habe ins Seitenteil ein Gitterfenster eingebaut, aber ob das überhaupt zu irgendwelchen Temperaturverändrungen beiträgt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Edit: der Lüfter oben bringt schon einiges. Denn man hat schon einen min 1° Unterschied wenn man die Klappe auf den Ding weglässt.


----------



## Jackey555 (30. Juli 2011)

@ PsychoGazebo: Pustest du tatsächlcih mit dem Kühler auf deine Graka? Das würde ich umstellen. Also Entweder den Kühler um 90 Grad drehen und auf den hinteren Gehäuselüfter blasen lassen, oder die Lüfter der CPU drehen, so das sie nach oben pusten. Dann müsstest du aber noch die Abdeckung im Deckel entfernen und evtl einen 140mm Lüfter da einbauen.

BTW, die Pfeile am Netzteil sind falsch einzeichnet. Das wird wohl die Luft hinten rausbefördern, außer du hast den Lüfter im NT gedreht.


----------



## PsychoGazebo (30. Juli 2011)

ok mit dem netzteil kann wirklich falsch sein dachte das er so die luft befördert 

und mit dem cpu kühler hab ich auch schon überlegt. . . . aber denn müsste ich entweder nochmal alles ausbauen oder nur den cpu kühler entfernen weil es jetzt zu eng ist die lüfter zu wechseln und zu drehen. und das ist wieder mit viel fummelarbeit verbunden  aber ich werd gleich nochmal nachschauen ob ich es so hinkriege^^. . . .wäre nicht schlecht wenn er es nach oben pustet,  denn hole ich nachher noch nen 140er der oben pustet und dann wäre es perfekt. . .


----------



## Sickpuppy (30. Juli 2011)

PsychoGazebo schrieb:


> ok mit dem netzteil kann wirklich falsch sein dachte das er so die luft befördert
> 
> und mit dem cpu kühler hab ich auch schon überlegt. . . . aber denn müsste ich entweder nochmal alles ausbauen oder nur den cpu kühler entfernen weil es jetzt zu eng ist die lüfter zu wechseln und zu drehen. und das ist wieder mit viel fummelarbeit verbunden  aber ich werd gleich nochmal nachschauen ob ich es so hinkriege^^. . . .wäre nicht schlecht wenn er es nach oben pustet,  denn hole ich nachher noch nen 140er der oben pustet und dann wäre es perfekt. . .



sehr richtig erkannt  Das Wichtigste wäre es wirklich den CPUkühler oder dessen Lüfter richtig zu positionieren


----------



## PsychoGazebo (30. Juli 2011)

gesagt getan  ging doch einfacher als ich dachte. . . .  nun pusten die cpu lüfter nach oben weg  und nun seht mal die Temps


----------



## Jackey555 (30. Juli 2011)

Würde mich interessieren was das dann tempmäßig so bringt. Schon ein paar Grad denke ich.


----------



## PsychoGazebo (30. Juli 2011)

also bei mir ist es deutlich besser geworden  werd jetzt gleich mal dirt 3 zocken auf high end, mal schauen wie heiß alles wird unter last 

wo ich schon mit den experten reden^^ unten ist doch ne weiße led, und oben auch, aber die oben leuchtet nicht, es soll ja eine festplatten led sein oder?

also ich habe eine ssd für widnoes in den hot swap stecken, ne 1 TB Platte im käfig für programme und spiele, aber leuchten tut da nix, kein kabelbruch und auch ä0ßerlich nix zu sehen, lampe defekt oder geht es mit ner ssd nicht?


----------



## Sickpuppy (30. Juli 2011)

PsychoGazebo schrieb:


> also bei mir ist es deutlich besser geworden  werd jetzt gleich mal dirt 3 zocken auf high end, mal schauen wie heiß alles wird unter last
> 
> wo ich schon mit den experten reden^^ unten ist doch ne weiße led, und oben auch, aber die oben leuchtet nicht, es soll ja eine festplatten led sein oder?
> 
> also ich habe eine ssd für widnoes in den hot swap stecken, ne 1 TB Platte im käfig für programme und spiele, aber leuchten tut da nix, kein kabelbruch und auch ä0ßerlich nix zu sehen, lampe defekt oder geht es mit ner ssd nicht?


 Verpolt? Also Stecker verkehrt rum drauf?


----------



## PsychoGazebo (30. Juli 2011)

meinst??? ich schau gleich mal nach, aber eigentlich war es ab werk so gemacht, ich glaube ich seh die kabel gar nichtrichtig, die sind versteckt im inneren


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Juli 2011)

Er meint vermutlich, dass du das Kabel falsch auf das Board gesteckt hast.
Anders als bei Tastern, ist die Polung bei LEDs nicht egal und sie müssen richtig gesteckt werden.


----------



## Jackey555 (30. Juli 2011)

Schön das die Temperaturen so niedrig sind, wie siht es unter Last aus?


----------



## PsychoGazebo (30. Juli 2011)

also ich habe alles richtig gesteckt. . . . habe nämlich so einen  adapter fürs mainboard wo drauf steht wo die kabel hingehören. led+,  led-, pwr, rst, usw. ist alles richtig drin. also hat es nichts damit zu  tun das ich die ssd mit dem hot swap benutze? denn scheint die sicher  kaputt zu sein  eigentlich ne schweinerei bei so einem gehäusepreis.  aber ich bin nicht so der elektro experte und kenn mich mit löten und so  nicht aus. denn muss ich damit wohl leben :/

@Jackey555 nach 20 min. dirt3 war meine GPU bei 75° bei niedriger Lüfterdrehzahl


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Juli 2011)

Ob sie kaputt ist, kannst du einfach feststellen indem du sie mal auf den Platz der Power LED steckst.


----------



## PsychoGazebo (30. Juli 2011)

danke ghostadmin, denn ist sie wohl hinüber.....schade eigentlich, jetzt ist zwar soweit alles ok aber zu 100% zufrieden bin ich nicht nur weil so eine kleine led streiken muss  verdammt. trotzdem danke für eure hilfe leute 

kann geschlossen werden


----------



## blackout24 (30. Juli 2011)

Das Netzteil saugt ja wahrscheinlich vom Bodenluft durch den Staubfilter und haut sie hinten wieder raus. Kann man
dem Staubfilter vertrauen? Oder hat man da schnell ein Staubklumpen im NT? Würde beim umdrehen sich die Gehäusebelüftung
verschlechtern weil von vorne eingeführte Luft durch das Netzteil nach hinten raus befordert wird bevor sie die Graka und CPU erreichen kann?

Jemand schonmal ein Vergleichstest gemacht?


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Juli 2011)

Man muss halt regelmäßig den Staubfilter reinigen, weil sonst das NT keine Luft mehr bekommt.
Umdrehen kann man es auch, einen Einfluss auf die restliche Kühlung hat das kaum bis gar nicht, da der Lüfter des Netzteils meistens ja sehr langsam dreht und demzufolge auch wenig Luft befördert.


----------

